

What is Open Source Bicycle Design? - onreact-com
http://worldbike.org/what-open-source-bicycle-design

======
mhb
Aren't this and the open source digital camera solutions in search of
problems?

~~~
Mark
I'd argue there is a stagnant design industry around bicycles. The major
manufacturers are greatly restricted by the market as well as international
racing regulations, on their ability to innovate. Meanwhile most small custom
builders don't have the R&D luxuries.

Open source bike design can lead to rapid iterations for improving human
powered transportation.

Starting with a new methodology can yield un-predictable results. This is a
good thing in terms of innovation.

For a good example of open source bicycle design look up Python recumbents.
<http://www.python-lowracer.de/>

------
onreact-com
There is a broken image on this page. To see actual images look elsewhere on
the site, e.g. here:

<http://worldbike.org/about-us>

